# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Iceman Foto

## dardajan

Shikoni  kete  sit  qe  eshte  edhe  siti  zyrtar i iceman  njeriut  3300 A.C  
Qe  eshte  gjetur ne  kufirin midis  Italise  dhe  austrise  ne  1991  ne  mes  akujve.
Kjo  faqe  eshte  ne  tre gjuhe  anglisht,italisht, gjermanisht

*http://iceman.eurac.edu/*


Kurse  ne  kete  adresen  tjeter  do  shikoni  nje  fosil  47 milion  vjecar qe  eshte  ngurtesuar  dhe  ne  ate  gjendje  duken  edhe  qimet.

http://oggiscienza.wordpress.com/200...e-in-embrione/

----------

